

Rice, black-eyed peas, kool-aide - mynameishere
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3625536419231928674
It's political day all across the nation.
======
mynameishere
It's one of the best documentaries I've ever seen.

~~~
SwellJoe
I agree...but not exactly on topic, is it?

